# Hedgehog Road trip!



## miranda&hazel

Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone has any tips about taking long road trips with a hedgehog. I'm finishing up college in NY and have to move to WA in a few months. My bf and I are going to be driving across the country to move my belongings and car and I'm going to be taking my hedgie Hazel with me. I've taken her on car rides that have been a few hours long and she is pretty used to being in the car/ just sleeps through them, but have never taken her on any really long rides. I'm planning on sneaking her into hotels with us overnight and bringing some hedgie bags to carry her with me when I am out of the car. I'm also planning on packing meals as well so that we won't have to stop at restaurants and wake her up/ take her out of her cage too much. I've been trying to plan how to make this trip as comfortable and non- stressful as possible for her, and would appreciate any ideas to make things more comfy for her, as well as advice/ tips that people might have!


----------



## hanayokoizumi

I'm not sure if i have any advice or tips for you as i've never traveled with a hedgie before (and i don't own mine yet, I still have a few months to go), and i think you have it pretty well planned out! 
I don't know if it would be necessary, but it might be helpful to know where vets are along the route you travel just in case an emergency happens? Anyway, when you do start traveling I hope you have fun and stay safe, good luck! Also, just out of curiosity, where in Washington will you be moving to? I currently live in Washington so I was wondering haha. (and my apologies if this isn't very helpful or needed, I'm still relatively new and as I mentioned, have yet to bring my hedgie home so I havent had hands on experience yet, only research :') )


----------



## Lilysmommy

IMO, it's not a good idea to sneak an animal into a hotel or other location they're not allowed. Have you read this sticky? http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/15-travel/121490-traveling-your-hedgehog.html


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro

I agree with Lilysmom. People with deadly allergies look for pet free hotels so they can be safe, bringing an animal is not fair. There are hotels that would accept pets, look into them.


----------



## miranda&hazel

Thanks for the advice! I have been looking into pet friendly hotels along the trip route and agree that that would be a much better option  Thanks for the sticky as well Lillysmommy, it was really helpful and I will be using it to help get prepared for what Hazel will need on the trip!


----------



## miranda&hazel

hanayokoizumi said:


> I'm not sure if i have any advice or tips for you as i've never traveled with a hedgie before (and i don't own mine yet, I still have a few months to go), and i think you have it pretty well planned out!
> I don't know if it would be necessary, but it might be helpful to know where vets are along the route you travel just in case an emergency happens? Anyway, when you do start traveling I hope you have fun and stay safe, good luck! Also, just out of curiosity, where in Washington will you be moving to? I currently live in Washington so I was wondering haha. (and my apologies if this isn't very helpful or needed, I'm still relatively new and as I mentioned, have yet to bring my hedgie home so I havent had hands on experience yet, only research :') )


I'm looking into vets along the route too- thanks for the great idea, I think it will be good to make a list of vets I could go to before the trip too, just to have peace of mind! And I'll be moving to the Kitsap peninsula


----------



## BossHogMama

Hi there! 
I frequently travel with my hedgehog, June and thought this would be a good post to share advice on.
First, I travel with June in a small cat carrier with a top opening door and give her plenty of blankets and burrowing stuff so that she can block out the noises on the road. 
Second, make sure you have a thermometer to monitor her temperature the entire trip. You may have to remove or add blankets depending on the season.
Third, although in the car she is in her cat carrier I always bring her cage in at night so that she has all her regular things when she's actually active.
Fourth, I also have a bonding bag that I can take June out in to run into rest stops and gas stations but I found it's SO much easier to just take the cat carrier in. Its more comfortable and secure for her and me. 
Fifth, I'd call ahead to hotels and tell them that you have a hedgehog, that stays in a cage, because usually pet policies apply to cats and dogs, they may be a little more lenient to a caged animal.


----------

